# Kitzi--hypersalivation



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today Kitzi started again w/extreme drooling like he was doing last summer. He is also scratching in his bed like he is digging to China. The symptom that concerns me most is that he isn't peeing much at all. I finally took him in the garden & he went a little bit but had not gone for hours & hours. He didn't yelp or anything when he finally went a bit. 
I am at home w/Marco & no car & I don't know where to take him anyhow. I have been down this road before but I don't know what it is & I need to know if anyone whose dog has had stones can help here? Did your pup have any of these symptoms?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am no help on this one Sandi but wanted you to know that I'm lifting up a prayer. Big hugs.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have no clue either! I am wondering if there is a emergency vet clinic that you can call and ask??? Sending hugs to you


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi the only symptom Pipper had was blood at the end of his urine stream and it was just the once. I would be concerned that Kitzi isn't peeing very much because that can definitely be a sign of stones.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no!! I was so sorry to read about Kitzi and his inability to go potty!! As far as stones is concerned, I too am no help. However, if possible, try putting a plastic lid (if you can find one) and put it under him when he goes (if possible) to see whether or not there might be any blood in his urine. We had a Cockapoo a very long time ago and she had stones and there was always blood in her urine. She had two operations for them. 

I hope that you will be able to get to see a Vet in the area in which you are staying in Maryland Sandi. I am sure that there must be one, hopefully two within the area that you can check with.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I too am of no help...hope everything is ok.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandi this article does say that UTI!s can be the cause of excess drooling.

Excessive Canine Drooling | Excess Dog drooling | Dog Drools


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor Kitzi! Did you find out last time what was causing the drooling? Could it be allergy related?
My Lhasa Grendel had stones, and there was a little bit of blood in the urine. He would also strain to urinate with nothing coming out, or urinate very small amounts frequently.
I hope you can figure out what is bothering him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I honestly don't know, but isn't that also common in UTIs? Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have an appt. for 8:20 PM w. a vet I know nothing about. Firstly, thank you all for prayers & advice & articles listed. 
I first noticed a couple of days ago that Kitzi would lift his leg for just a couple of seconds without results. I thought it was just the cold weather he isn't used to. Then I realized he didn't want to go out much. Since I have been so busy w. M & there was so much snow I just thought he was holding it. Just before Christmas in Vienna he was doing very small amounts on the pee pad & I took in a sample that showed a few drops of blood in the urine. The ER clinic wasn't concerned and said we should observe him. She said there was NO UTI. He did have 2 rounds of antibiotics with his ear infection.
I am not sure what he has been getting to eat from Marco---they both follow him around & I know he feeds them if he thinks I am not watching. Kitzi has also been on the new exclusion diet since coming to the US. So it is difficult to isolate causes.
His entire beard is soaked in saliva. Otherwise he is acting normal & wanting to eat. I won't feed him until after the vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I have an appt. for 8:20 PM w. a vet I know nothing about. Firstly, thank you all for prayers & advice & articles listed.
> I first noticed a couple of days ago that Kitzi would lift his leg for just a couple of seconds without results. I thought it was just the cold weather he isn't used to. Then I realized he didn't want to go out much. Since I have been so busy w. M & there was so much snow I just thought he was holding it. Just before Christmas in Vienna he was doing very small amounts on the pee pad & I took in a sample that showed a few drops of blood in the urine. The ER clinic wasn't concerned and said we should observe him. She said there was NO UTI. He did have 2 rounds of antibiotics with his ear infection.
> I am not sure what he has been getting to eat from Marco---they both follow him around & I know he feeds them if he thinks I am not watching. Kitzi has also been on the new exclusion diet since coming to the US. So it is difficult to isolate causes.
> His entire beard is soaked in saliva. Otherwise he is acting normal & wanting to eat. I won't feed him until after the vet.



I would get them to xray his bladder. Pippers xrays clearly showed all the stones. I wonder if the drooling could be an indication of pain. They told me Pippers abdomen was very rigid meaning he was in pain and I had no idea because he didn't show it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lily used to salivate like crazy when she had to ride in the car. I don't know whether it was because she was nervous or nauseated. 
When I discovered that Ru had stones it was because there was pink pee all over the kitchen floor.
I hope the vet can find out what is wrong with baby Kitzi....and that it is nothing serious.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Poor Kitzi! Sorry, I have no experience with stones, but I just wanted to say I hope Kitzi feels better soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So sorry Kitzi isn't well...prayers and hugs sent your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We will be leaving shortly to check Kitzi out---please say a prayer for a good connection w/the vet & wisdom for him/her in knowing what to do. He has started a funny little cough now too??? It isn't constant but keeps coming back. Puzzle to me. I decided not to feed them until we get home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers and good luck.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers going out for your little guy that the vet can get to the source of the problwem and able to treat with an easy fix!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We will all be anxious to hear about the outcome at the Vet's tonight Sandi. Will be saying a prayer that is isn't anything serious and that he will ok.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Just seeing this...I hope he's okay!! ??


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, be with little Kitzi, give this vet your insight, may he or she find what is causing all the drooling and cough, thank you Lord for little Kitzi , calm Sandi, give her your peace, I ask all this in the name of Jesus my Lord. Amen


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Sandi. I'm sorry Kitzel is having drooling. I am no help. But hope this vet can help. Are the kids giving them dog food or people foods. I worry about gapes and such they snack on. You got your hands full with all this. 
I'll check back. Praying this passes quickly. :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, I hope all is going well with this vet and that kitzi is being diagnosed properly. Praying for your little man!


----------



## Robynn (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh know sandi, I am so sorry. The animal hospital on best gate rd has helped us in the past. Feel free to call me if I can drive you anywhere. Please keep us posted...poor baby. Hope all works out okay.


----------



## Robynn (Mar 1, 2014)

I forgot you give you my number. Sorry, it is xxxxxxxx.


Note from moderator: Robynn, feel free to PM your phone number. I've deleted it from this forum since it is public access.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, it is almost 10:00 and we are home. Kitzi & Lisi just ate dinner---better late than never!
The vet checked Kitzi out pretty well---there was some gunk in his bad ear & she was able to wash it out. She did ex-ray the kidney & bladder & yippee, yay---no stones! :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:
She thinks he is stoic because when she examined him he felt fine to the touch, but it turns out he is packed full of stool! Maybe lifting his leg to pee hurt & that is why he wasn't peeing! We will see. He has always been able to hold it well & long---so that is why I wasn't so worried before today. She said he was probably nauseous and drooling excessively because he was in pain from the retained stool. She suggested some meds & we have given him his first dose. We are still not sure if M maybe fed him something (like raisins) which may have contributed to his ill feeling.
I am relieved & hope we are out of the woods. I guess I am going to have to walk him more rather than letting him use a pad---he did have a stool yesterday so don't know how he could be that bad, but since I paid her I will follow instructions! :innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandi, good news! Poor Kitzi - constipation is never comfortable!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think excessive drooling can be a stress reaction too. When I first got Georgie, she took off around the side of the house and came back drooling like crazy. I thought maybe she had been stung, or got hold of a bee or something. This drooling continued for some time with no other symptoms. I was ready to rush her in to the vet, and suddenly it just stopped. I think something must have scared her pretty bad, because it hasn't happened since. Glad he's ok, and hope it continues!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A light just went on in this tired old brain! 
A couple of days ago I started giving Kitzel a chew that I won in a contest w/a dog magazine on FB. They are called Vivamune For Life Health Chews for small dogs & are for joint + skin + gut. I am now wondering if he is having an allergic reaction to them. I will have to write the company tonight.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I'm glad he's doing better, I'll still keep him in my prayers


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay you go Kitzel. Excited to read the thread just now and seeing that it had a happy end. Please give her a special kiss from us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was Modern Dog magazine who sent me the dog chews. I have written to them but I think it is a relatively new product without any reviews that I could find. I won't give them to him anymore until I find out more. They are tiny & I was only giving him a half---but if he is allergic it could cause issues w/excessive drooling. That never entered my mind before now.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am just reading this. I hope Kitzel is going to be okay now.

I just wanted to share that the day before yesterday we finally got Snowball out for a walk. We finally had a warmer day! First of all, whenever Snowball returns from his walks with Felix, we wipe Snowball's paws as soon as he gets back into the car. However, after his last walk, and after wiping his paw pads ... Snowball became very restless in his carseat. He started licking his paws big time ... so much so that I knew something was really bothering him.

Although I had asked Felix before Snowball's walk ... to please bring Snowball back to the car if there was still salt on the sidewalks left over from the last snow. Well, I learned during the way home ... that Felix said there was some salt on the sidewalk that he "tried to keep Snowball away from". With that, I counted to ten and then calmly said that as soon as we got home we had to give Snowball a bath. Believe me, it was a long ride home ... because Snowball couldn't settle down. It was like when he had the adverse reaction to the rabies vaccination ... it was really bad.

As soon as we got home, we gave Snowball a bath. And, after his bath, he immediately, thank God, was completely okay. 

So, with that, I thought I would share what happened with Snowball ... just in case Kitzel has been out in the snow and where salt still might be on the sidewalks. I understand though that Kitzel might be having a reaction to something else.

Also, you mentioned that Kitzel can hold his BM's for a long time. I think I would be concerned if he did that often ... because I am pretty sure that can cause constipation. The same with holding urinating for too long ... it can cause UTI's.

As for Snowball, no more walks until after it rains. I think it is supposed to rain today! I read (after Snowball's walk) ... that the salt can severly burn the paws of our fluff babies! So, I am sure that the salt ... no matter how little ... caused terrible discomfort for Snowball.

Please give Kitzel hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. Hugs and kisses for Lisi, too.:wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

SOOOOO happy he has no stones. Has the drooling stopped? Maybe he did eat something or that chew didn't agree. I remember once a vet tech gave sammie one and it didn't agree with him. 
xxxx


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So happy to hear there were no stones. :chili:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

How is the Kitzi today? It's funny how just the tiniest deviation to their routine or food can cause such cahous to these little guys. Lily has done two poopies a day for years, you could set a clock she's so regular. I started her on an 1/8 teaspoon of this supplement for joints, she now poops 5 times a day. I'm hoping once her system gets used to it, she will go back to her normal potty schedule.

I hope the sweet boy is back to his normal self today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Marie---we have lots of salt on our street & Kitzi has been out in it---never thought of it as we have gravel in Vienna, not salt!
Kandis, this was not a normal treat---it is special for joints, gut & skin---teeny-tiny. He has only had them for 2 nights before starting to hyper-salivate--and only a half of a teeny tiny one. He is off them now & at the moment seems to be doing better. We just came in from a long walk and he did have a stool. I am more & more thinking it was this "treat" that caused his digestive issue. The jury is still out on why he was not peeing much at all. He did fine on the walk. 
I will keep him on a "short leash" to observe him in the next couple of days. If the drooling doesn't stop then we will look further. And yes Marie, he will get a bath!
Thank you all!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Many times hyper salivating is due to stress or excitement. Steve hyper salivates any time he is around new dogs or when he is stressed (like when he goes to the vet). Even times when he doesn't act stressed (like when we go to the dog park, he does not act nervous or overly excited, but he drools like crazy!). So is there anything new that could be causing him stress? I'm glad that he doesn't have kidney stones. Maybe he's just having tummy troubles like you said, and the stress/discomfort is causing the drooling.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm relieved to hear that Kitzi is doing better...and no stones...yay!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for sweet Kitzi.... hope you figure this out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

ladodd said:


> How is the Kitzi today? It's funny how just the tiniest deviation to their routine or food can cause such cahous to these little guys. Lily has done two poopies a day for years, you could set a clock she's so regular. I started her on an 1/8 teaspoon of this supplement for joints, she now poops 5 times a day. I'm hoping once her system gets used to it, she will go back to her normal potty schedule.
> 
> I hope the sweet boy is back to his normal self today.


Laurie. Same happened here once. Vet was worried he would not get nutrients going so often.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Many times hyper salivating is due to stress or excitement. Steve hyper salivates any time he is around new dogs or when he is stressed (like when he goes to the vet). Even times when he doesn't act stressed (like when we go to the dog park, he does not act nervous or overly excited, but he drools like crazy!). So is there anything new that could be causing him stress? I'm glad that he doesn't have kidney stones. Maybe he's just having tummy troubles like you said, and the stress/discomfort is causing the drooling.


Celeta, Kitzi is VERY laid back. He only fusses when Lisi starts something. He is also extremely stoic so doesn't show pain. The only way I knew he had an ear infection is that he tried to bite me---that had never happened before! It was already so bad at that point!
I am certain it is something that he ingested---either the supplement he had (as a treat) or the salt from the street, or something M fed him. He is much better today & his face is dry. Yesterday his whole beard was soaked from morn. until he went to bed last night.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
I just got this msg. from the people at the Vivamune company who make the chews that Kitzi was on for 2 days:


Thank you for the update. I’m glad to hear that Kitzel is feeling better today and that the hyper salivation has stopped. The active ingredient in Vivamune helps to balance the flora in the digestive tract and can cause temporary GI disturbances in sensitive dogs. If Kitzel is super sensitive it is possible that this caused some nausea which can result in hyper salivation. If you do choose to trial the Chews again you might want to try giving half the dose and easing Kitzel in to it. 

As part of our regulation by the National Animal Supplements Council (NASC) we are required to document and report any and all potential adverse reactions so I will still be having our veterinarian, Dr. Isabelle, contact you to get more information if need be.

Thank you again for keeping me up to date on Kitzel’s health. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns!

While Kitzi isn't normally sensitive (Lisi is) I do think he reacted poorly to this chew. He has been really fine now that he isn't on it. Apparently he has some allergies we have been unaware of up until this. I am glad he was on an exclusion diet so it was easy to know what was different in his diet. This is the only possibility! 
The company itself has been a delight to deal with & I appreciate that they are documenting this adverse reaction.
I failed to mention that the vet last night said he had a swollen lymph gland on the left side.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandy - sorry I didn't see this before now. Glad to hear that Kitzi's doing better. Sounds like poor Kitzi got more of a trick than a treat. :huh: I really think it was that treat. I would not even try it again. Glad the company was responsive and really their explanation sounds like what would cause the issue he had. Give the little man a hug from Tyler and I. And you, my dear....have a nice glass of wine!!:wine: Those kids really keep you on your toes.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sue! Kitzi loved the hug! He has been eating pop corn this afternoon! What a difference & to think of all the $$ I spent at the vet last night! I guess when you win something it is not always a plus! I think it is probably a good product but not for Kitzel. 
That glass of wine sounds great---wish I could raid my own pantry back in Wien! We head back on the 22nd so the days are flying. 
Next week we will try a groomer here for my 2 who are in sore need of a groom! Wish us luck!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

SO GLAD HE'S BETTER, SANDI YOU NEED TO SPA DAY, TO RELIEVE YOURSELF OF ALL THE STRESS:innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Paula, but I came here to help my DD & SIL and build a deeper bond w/Marco so I want to finish out what I started! We have had some great play times building imagination & creativity & today he started to gentle enter the world of day care. He will go 3 times this week for a couple of hrs. each time & the same next & then I will be gone! I plan to show up in the UK this summer for a week when he is there, so he doesn't forget me. 
I would love to find a good place in Vienna where I can go to a spa---I think most of the really good ones are over in Hungary---so maybe a ladies wk-end is in order in the late spring!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So happy to see he is better and you may have found the source of the problem!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to find your little guy is feeling so much better! What a relief! : )


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad to hear your sweet boy is better. Hugs and kisses from Boycie and me  :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Arnela. Kitzi seems fine today--stools, peeing, no digging to China, NO drooling & playing w/Lisel. Now I am absolutely confident that it was the joint supplement treats he had started to take. It also makes me wonder if he got something last summer to which he was allergic when he had a similar problem that lasted longer. We thought maybe he had gotten poison at that time as it was in our local paper that poison was being put out by the Donau River---and we live right beside the river & walk there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sandi, I am so happy to hear Kitzel is all better. 

Gentle hugs and kisses for Kitzel, Lisel ... and, sweet Marco, too.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you dear Marie--- :smootch: I will deliver those to Marco in the AM---he hasn't been sleeping well due to teething. He did start nursery school 2 days this week & 3 next week. They are gently easing him in. He brought me 2 books tonight to read to him on the sofa & I was able to sing the "Wheels On the Bus" with him. :cloud9: I love his inquisitive little mind. He said his first sentence while I was here "I want my Mama." :tender::tender:
He has done very well w/Lisi & Kitzi & they adore him---mostly because he is always eating & trying to feed them. :HistericalSmiley: They are all really going to miss each other. My DD said today "I don't even want to think about that!":smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I'm so glad you have time with Marco, they grow sooooo fast, I have a grandson who is 2 and I've only been with him 4 times, I would like to spend more time with him but it just doesn't seem to come about:blush: so when I am with him I try and spend some quality time
Your going to miss that little guy


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Enjoy every moment of your G'Ma time. I thought my kids grew up fast, but it seems my grandbabies are growing even faster!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy to hear he's doing so much better


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
The company that makes the joint supplement treats that I won from Modern Dog Magazine have been wonderful to work with (Canadian company-Vivamune for life). I am still in contact w/their vet who reported the case (required by Canadian gov't). 
Kitzel apparently had an allergic reaction to the ingredient it was made with---funny thing is I gave Lisi a half & she didn't! She is usually the one who reacts to so much.
Anyhow I think it is a good product---just not for Kitzi.
I am very impressed w/how the company handled this. They did not offer to pay my vet bills Marj, but it isn't really their fault he is allergic.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hugs and prayers to your sweet Kitzi. I am glad to read that he is doing better.


----------

